# Carb Cycling for Mass



## Richie1888 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi guys 

can someone talk em through the basics of how to carb cycle for mass im unsure of what kind of ratios you should use and where to place high carb days 

any help would be good 

Cheers 

Richie


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2010)

in terms of nutrients/calories when bulking and maximizing anabolism is priority #1 you really need to try to consume basically the same cals daily.  muscle protein synthesis (MPS) is highest 24-36 hours after exercise.  so for many the body is pretty much always in a constant state of repair in one place or another if you are training with high enough intensity.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 6, 2010)

LAM said:


> in terms of nutrients/calories when bulking and maximizing anabolism is priority #1 you really need to try to consume basically the same cals daily.  muscle protein synthesis (MPS) is highest 24-36 hours after exercise.  so for many the body is pretty much always in a constant state of repair in one place or another if you are training with high enough intensity.



sorry mate ull have to come with that again ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2010)

I think he's saying you should be eating a shitload every day


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I think he's saying you should be eating a shitload every day



so you cant carb cycle for mass then ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2010)

Richie1888 said:


> so you cant carb cycle for mass then ?


 
I think you can . . . Lyle MacDonald in his book Ultimate Diet II suggests eating to maintenence during the week, then carb loading on the weekend .. you would have to keep adjusting your maintenence cals upwards as you gained weight.

Personally, I eat more carbs on a WO day - in particular pWO when bulking. Whatever works for you mate.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I think you can . . . Lyle MacDonald in his book Ultimate Diet II suggests eating to maintenence during the week, then carb loading on the weekend .. you would have to keep adjusting your maintenence cals upwards as you gained weight.
> 
> Personally, I eat more carbs on a WO day - in particular pWO when bulking. Whatever works for you mate.




on the low days i assume its as low as you can go and on the high days its 1 to 1 with protein or should it be higher ? how many high days should you have ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2010)

There would be no such thing as low days . . you're bulking remember?

You need to work out your maintenence cals and go from there. 

Do some research and see what you come up with.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> There would be no such thing as low days . . you're bulking remember?
> 
> You need to work out your maintenence cals and go from there.
> 
> Do some research and see what you come up with.



ok will do was just looking for some starting figures to get me going and refine from there


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2010)

If you become an Elite member ($15), you can download all the e-books for free . . well worth the cost mate


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> If you become an Elite member ($15), you can download all the e-books for free . . well worth the cost mate



ye thats a shout actually. ive found an article im going to have a glance over and see what i make of it but i might just do what you said


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> If you become an Elite member ($15), you can download all the e-books for free . . well worth the cost mate



And you get 15% off on Iron Mag products. Well worth the investment.


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I think he's saying you should be eating a shitload every day



yep...


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 6, 2010)

Eat your ass off.  

Done


----------

